# FreeBSD7 on laptop : cpu fan running on max all the time



## Papler (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello,

i actually have pfSense 1.2.2 which is running on FreeBsd7. The problem is that as soon as i power up the machine, it runs with the cpu fan on max all the time. This proves to be quite noisy.

I have tried disabling ACPI but it doesnt help any. 

I have got it to engage the automatic fan speed (was runing at about 50% of the time) if i just pressed a few keys while it was booting, but well i dont know how that is possible 


Does anyone have any idea how to get the fan to work with a lower setting? If not then i might just put a resistor on the cable that leads to the fan and that should solve it. (stores don't open for 36 hours though, hehe)


----------



## trev (Feb 16, 2009)

1. Laptops don't usually make good servers which run 24x7 because they tend to overheat when run for long periods of time.

2. The CPU fan is stopping your CPU from overheating (in the near term anyway). I therefore wouldn't be disabling it or even reducing its speed.

3. You don't mention which brand/model laptop you have, so asking for specific help really won't get you that far without these details


----------



## gelraen (Feb 16, 2009)

Have you tried to start powerd(8) ?
It automatically adjusts CPU frequency, so it will work slower when it is not needed in full speed. This will reduce warming up and auto-controlled fan wouldn't make noise all the time 

Also, powersaving with powerd(8) described here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=172


----------

